# Fraternal Greetings from the UK



## Jarhead.UK (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello Brothers!  I am a FC living in Devon, UK.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 12, 2013)

Greetings brother!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Salutations & Welcome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 20, 2013)

Jarhead.UK said:


> Hello Brothers!  I am a FC living in Devon, UK.


Hi from Kent.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome and greetings from Idaho.


----------



## ishmaaiyl (Oct 20, 2013)

Greetings Brother! 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Brother_Bob (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome brother, I was fortunate  enough to grow up and went to go to school on your side of the pond, and just about all of my family including my kids still live there me though I have settled in S. FLA but welcome every opportunity I get in returning to old Blighty.

My Freemasonry HD


----------

